
Why Go is skyrocketing in popularity - jcasman
https://opensource.com/article/17/11/why-go-grows
======
funkjunky
"Superior error handling and easier debugging are helping it gain popularity
over Python and R"

What the fuck are they talking about? I thought a "feature" of Go is that it
DOESN'T have any error handling, and it forces you to catch exceptions
yourself? Last I checked python already has a great solution for this built
in.

~~~
ramenmeal
Are you saying you prefer giant try catch blocks everywhere? I don't know
python so not sure about how exceptions are handled there. I've switched from
c# to go and in total I prefer go's style of error handling. The built in
error type is lacking but there are plenty of packages that fill in the gaps.

~~~
valeriob
If you program like that i'm sorry, you are doing it wrong. You really just
need very few try catch blocks in a standard lob application, a few more if
your are using some style of communication that requires it. If your code base
is polluted with try blocks i think it's a mistake.

------
pmoriarty
Ah, the programming language hype train. There's always a new bandwagon to
jump on, isn't there?

~~~
convolvatron
sure, there is always that. but here's another perspective. I basically only
wrote C for decades. Except for some interesting side projects and playing
around with research languages. Did projects in language de jour (i.e. Java)
and hated it.

but now I program almost exclusively in go. because for almost everything I
do, especially web services. I appreciate the completely and well thought out
runtime.

the primary development team could be alot more friendly. i think the channels
stuff isn't as useful as its supposed to be. the vendoring thing is still
screwy.

but it saves me time, and tends to make more correct programs. thats enough.

~~~
lkerrekfjk
> Did projects in language de jour (i.e. Java) and hated it

Because there is one thing Go isn't is "le language du jour" (ou du mois) ???
Come on.

Personally, I'd still be betting on Java which has really become better and
simpler to work with/deploy compared to 10 years ago, it's especially true for
web apps, and has the largest ecosystem of all languages. Go is nice, but has
a poor ecosystem for enterprise integration, its type system is the reason why
it will never replace languages such as Java.

------
notacoward
Mentions "engineered" three times, but "pragmatic" only once. Not conformant
with the Go Advocacy Playbook.

------
gt640k
Prediction: 5 years from now Go will be viewed with similar scorn to Java

~~~
mrath
Java is so much better as a language and ecosystem than go. Java is getting
better with each release slowly. My next favourite is Rust.

------
rqs
Don't know why other people's reason of choosing Go.

I don't actually like the Go itself, I use Go because the batteries it
includes, and most of them are cross platform.

Sure, other language can do it with third-party lib management (npm, composer,
crate etc), but then you have do deal with lib-associated problems (Log, error
handling, bug, deprecation and license etc), and that is troubling.

